# Image einer DVD / Ordner mit vob-Dateien in avi/divx umwandeln?



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab jetzt nen DVD-Player mit USB. Etliche avis spielt er anstandlos ab. Ich hab aber auch ein paar image-dateien von DVD-Filmen (also wenn man die brennt hat man quasi ne normale film-DVD in 4,7GB) sowie ein paar "direktkopien", also Ordner auf der Festplatte, in denen die vob-dateien usw. drin sind (so ein ordner läßt sich mit DVDplayer-software abspielen, als sei es eine eingelegte DVD).

Womit könnte ich diese Dateien in avi umwandeln, um sie direkt von eienr externen HD am neuen Player abzuspielen?

und womit würde ich einen DVD-film von DVD (natürlich nicht kopiergeschützer film) so kopieren, dass er direkt AVI ist? bisher nahm ich immer nero "ganzen DVD film kopieren" und dann eben als image oder als ordner.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich verwende immer *XMedia Recode*:
http://www.xmedia-recode.de/index.html
Am einfachsten zu bedienen (finde ich).

Alternativ ist auch *Auto Gordian Knot* sehr beliebt:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Auto-Gordian-Knot-2.45_13013074.html

Und als Codec am besten *XVid* in der Build von *Koepi* 1.1.3:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Koepi-s-XviD_13119482.html
oder den neuesten 1.2:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/XviD-Codec_33927250.html
allerdings gibts schon den 1.2.1er Sourcecode - der 1.2er hat irgendwelche Probleme mit 64Bit-Betriebssystemen und ich hab noch keinen Build der 1.2.1er Version gefunden - Kunststück - der 1.2.1er ist erst heute veröffentlich worden.
Wenn du also Vista 64 hast solltest du in den nächsten Tagen nach *Xvid 1.2.1 build* googeln


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 05.12.2008 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verwende immer *XMedia Recode*:
> http://www.xmedia-recode.de/index.html
> Am einfachsten zu bedienen (finde ich).
> 
> ...


 sind das jetzt DVD-kopiertools oder welche, um die images / ordner umzuwandeln - oder beides?




> Und als Codec am besten *XVid* in der Build von *Koepi* 1.1.3:



der codex sollte/braucht eh nicht ZU neu sein, da der player das sonst ggf. nicht erkennt. oder is xvid immer xvid? in der anleitung steht u.a. für "maximale aufösungwerte":

_schwankend für DivX 3.11, DivX4, Xvid
720x576 bei 25fps für DivX5_


thx


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Dezember 2008)

Herbboy am 05.12.2008 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 05.12.2008 00:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Images mußt du  mit einem Anderen Tools (Nero oder den D....n Tools (angeblich nicht mehr legal in BDR) als Laufwerk einbinden und dann als Quelle in den Progs wählen.

Die VOB-Ordner sollten die Programme selbständig erkennen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 05.12.2008 01:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Images mußt du  mit einem Anderen Tools (Nero oder den D....n Tools (angeblich nicht mehr legal in BDR) als Laufwerk einbinden und dann als Quelle in den Progs wählen.
> 
> Die VOB-Ordner sollten die Programme selbständig erkennen.



o.k, ich muss mal schauen, ob nero überhaupt ein image mounten kann ^^  

ich nehme mal an, dass man dann entweder 2 große avis bekommt oder eine, die qualitativ etwas verlust hat? wegen FAT32 darf ein file nicht größer als knapp 4GB sein. 


danke


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2008)

hmm, "dein" tool raff ich irgendwie gar nicht, gib's da ein tutorial? und das auto gordian, das nimmt immer nur einzelne dateien - ich möcht aber am ende 1-2 avis haben...  :-o


*edit* ah, ich glaub ich habs: ich muss auf "DVD" und den ordner dann angeben, als sei es ne DVD... muss ich gleich testen, im moment laufen grad 13 "jobs" mit den ganzen einzelfiles...


----------



## otterfresse (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi!

Alternativ wäre auch noch MeGUI zu nennen. Das nutze ich im Moment, um meine Lieblings-DVDs im H.264-Format auf den frischen HTPC zu bannen. Die Bedienung ist zwar nicht so richtig selbsterklärend, aber die Resultate finde ich sehr schön und alle benötigten Tools (De-/Muxer, AviSynth-Script-Creator etc.) sind bereits enthalten. XVid wird auch unterstützt.

Grüsse
Otter


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2008)

o.k, danke, es hat HALBwegs geklappt:

die avi am PC ist einwandfrei, aber am player ohne ton...     hab xvid genommen, ich werd es später mal mit divX versuchen. 


ps: ist die qualität eigentlich optimal? die datei ist ja grad mal 40% so groß wie die DVD-dateien...  :-o


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Dezember 2008)

Herbboy am 05.12.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> o.k, danke, es hat HALBwegs geklappt:
> 
> die avi am PC ist einwandfrei, aber am player ohne ton...     hab xvid genommen, ich werd es später mal mit divX versuchen.
> 
> ...



Optimal ist die Qualität natürlich nicht - aber wenn man ca. 700MB (also eine CD) als Zielgröße für XVid eingibt ist die Quali annehmbar.

Welchen Audio-Codec hast du denn für die Ausgabe benutzt?
MP3 mit 128 kBit sollte normalerweise funktionieren.
Alternativ wäre auch MP2 möglich - allerdings braucht der viel mehr Platz für ne annehmbare Quali.


----------



## Schisshase (5. Dezember 2008)

Herbboy am 05.12.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: ist die qualität eigentlich optimal? die datei ist ja grad mal 40% so groß wie die DVD-dateien...  :-o


MPEG2, welches für Film DVDs verwendet wird, geht nicht gerade sparsam mit den Daten um.
Man kann durchaus einen Film mit 100 Minuten, der auf der DVD 4 GB beansprucht in eine DivX mit 700 MB umwandeln, und dabei immer noch eine gute Qualität erreichen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 05.12.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.12.2008 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich finde nirgends "zielgröße"...  bei der bildqualität geht mir darum: ich hab keine platzprobleme, die datei darf ruhig 3-4GB groß werden. nur: wo stell ich das ein? bei deinem tool gibt es, wenn ich oben "DVD" nehme, nirgends eine auswahl, welche zielgröße es sein soll. die bitrate ist bei "video" bei 2000 - bringt es da was, die zu erhöhen? auflösung ist auf 720x576, also maximum. 

@schisshasse: also, dann hab ich evtl. eh schon maximalqualität?





			
				Eol_Ruin am 05.12.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Audio-Codec hast du denn für die Ausgabe benutzt?
> MP3 mit 128 kBit sollte normalerweise funktionieren.


  da is alles einsgetllt: MP3, deutsch AC3 - 6 kanal. Abstastrate 44100Hz,  konst. Bitrate 128kbps, kanäle stereo...

auf dem Pc hab ich ja ton, nur am player nicht. aber ich render gleich mal neu mit divx statt xvid. 


ich erinnere mich, dass ich neulich auch mal ein problem hatte mit dem ton: ich wollte nen ordner mit nem DVD-film am laptop abspielen., der film wurde am desktopPC "greippt" und dann als ordner auf das Nbook kopiert. zwei DVDplayer-softwares hatten da keinen ton abgespielt, erst eine dritte hatte dann auch ton...  :-o


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Dezember 2008)

Herbboy am 05.12.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde nirgends "zielgröße"...



Bei XMedia Recode gibts einen Bitrate-Rechner im Menü "Optionen".
Da kannst du ganz unten rechts die Dateigröße angeben und die Video-Bitrate wird daran angepasst.

PS: 3-4 GB bringt bei eine Codec wie DivX oder XVid nichts.
700MB für eine Stunde Video haben eine annähernd gleiche Qualität wie eine DVD.

Ich halts meist so:
90Min Video --> 700MB


----------



## otterfresse (5. Dezember 2008)

Herbboy am 05.12.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 05.12.2008 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du auch Mehrkanalton haben willst, solltest Du zunächst die DVD demuxen, z.B. mit DGIndex oder aber dem bei MeGUI enthaltenen Tool D2V-Creator. Das dauert nur ca. 5 Minuten und Du hast eine AC3-Audiodatei (also Dolby Digital, sofern auf der DVD vorhanden). Dann wandelst Du den Videostream in Dein bevorzugtes Format (XVid z.B.) und muxt das dann mit der AC3-Datei (geht ebenfalls mit MeGUI oder aber auch Virtual Dub(mod?) ). Die Datei wird dadurch zwar etwas größer als mit MP3-Ton, aber dafür hast Du keine Abstriche beim Sound.

Versuch mal MeGUI:

Wie gesagt: erst unter Tools mit D2V-Creator die VOBs auswählen, "Demux all Tracks" anklicken und starten. 
Dann unter Tools AviSynth Script Creator starten, die eben erstellte D2V-Datei öffnen und am Besten erstmal "AutoCrop" klicken und ein Häkchen bei "Clever(TM)anamorphic encoding" setzen. Unter "Filters" kannst Du dann auswählen, ob der Film interlaced ist und wenn ja, eine Deinterlacing-Methode wählen. Noise Filter und MPEG2 Deblocking solltest Du ebenfalls anhaken. Dann auf "Save". Die erstellte Datei wird automatisch übernommen.
Dann ein Profil auswählen, z.B. "XViD: 2Pass HQ" und wiederum unter "Tools" den Bitrate-Calculator auswählen. Dort kannst Du eine Zielgrösse angeben und er berechnet Dir die entsprechende Bitrate, welche Du durch "Apply" automatisch ins Profil übernehmen kannst.
"Enqueue" klicken und im Reiter "Queue" den Prozess starten. Nach ein paar Stunden sollte der Film dann fertig encodiert sein. Dann musst Du "Tools->Muxer->Avi Muxer" auswählen und Deinen gerade erstellten Film sowie die gewünschte Tonspur eingeben, das Ganze wieder in die Warteschlange stellen und von dort aus starten (das Muxen dauert nur ein paar Minuten). 
Fertig (Die Beschreibung klingt kompliziert, ist es aber wirklich nicht...)

Grüsse
Otter


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2008)

hmm, ich schau mal - ich "wolllte" an sich gar nicht mehrkanal, da steht das halt bei dem tool als voreinstellung bei audio, ABER unten steht auch nur "stereo". vlt. muss ich mal statt AC3 - 6kanel AC3 - 2 kanal wählen? das kann man nämlich.



als divx klappt es btw auch nicht. ich hab den ganzen usprungsordner mit den einzelnen vob jetzt mal auf mein notebook kopiert und wandle es mal von dort aus um - vielleicht liegt es ja an meinem desktopPC... wird aber vermutlich ne gute stunde dauern, am PC 35min.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2008)

so, per NBook codiert geht auch nicht...


aber ich hab mal per rechtsklick geschaut: die dateien haben 0kbit/sek bei "audio"  :-o    :-o 

warum aber geht der ton am PC? am notebook geht es btw auch...? 

muss ich vielleicht "audio kopieren" mitankreuzen?

ich versuch es jetzt mal mit "AC3 - 2 kanal" beim Reiter  "Audio1" statt "6 kanal"


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Dezember 2008)

Herbboy am 05.12.2008 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich versuch es jetzt mal mit "AC3 - 2 kanal" beim Reiter  "Audio1" statt "6 kanal"



Nimm mal MP3


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 05.12.2008 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.12.2008 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne, du verstehst das falsch: das ist die info für den sound der originaldatei! bei dem menüpunkt "audio1", hier: http://www.xmedia-recode.de/hilfe/audio.html "audiospur". da steht bei mir dann zur wahl "AC3 - 6 kanal" oder "AC3 - 2 kanal"


das mit "MP3" stellt man auf der ersten seite, "format" ein, woe "audiotrack 1" steht: http://www.xmedia-recode.de/hilfe/xmediarecode.html


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2008)

mit "audio kopieren" und als spur "AC3 - 2 kanal" hab ich nun ton, ABER den kommentar der schauspieler anstelle des O-tons!   

ich glaub die 2-kanal-spur is der comment und die 6 kanal der Oton, ich mach nun ein letztes mal: "audio kopieren" und dann "AC3 - 6 kanal"  

weiß aber nicht, ob ich mich heute noch melde, bekomme gleich besuch.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2008)

ENDLICH hat es geklappt!

ich muss in der tat "AC3 - 6 kanal" wählen (das is wohl die "quelle" ) und dann unten ankreuzen "audio kopieren"  !

aber warum es am PC auch anders geklappt hat und am plyer nicht, das is mir ein rätsel... naja, ich hab auch nur so 10 filme jeweils "in ordnern", die werd ich einfach mal bei bedarf in EINE avi umwandeln, und fertig. 

ich vermute, dass beim kopieren der ursprünglichen DVD auf HD "als ordner" irgendwie schon von nero aus das was unpassend vermurkst wurde...


thx @all


----------



## SuicideVampire (7. Dezember 2008)

Schisshase am 05.12.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.12.2008 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe bei Xvid (bevor ich auf x264 umgestiegen bin) immer 2GB als Zielgröße für einen DVD-Rip genommen. Da sieht das Bild gut aus und man bekommt auch noch eine vernünftige Tonqualität. 700MB führen meiner Erfahrung nach oftmals zu Pixelbrei. Als Tool würde ich ebenfalls AutoGK empfehlen.


----------



## Schisshase (7. Dezember 2008)

SuicideVampire am 07.12.2008 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> 700MB führen meiner Erfahrung nach oftmals zu Pixelbrei. Als Tool würde ich ebenfalls AutoGK empfehlen.


Deswegen hab ich vorsichtshalber auch nur geschrieben das man das machen _kann_, nicht wie es dann aussieht. Ich hab selber noch keinen Film dermaßen verkleinert, nur welche angesehen. Ich hab  immer nur 1:1 Kopien von DVDs gemacht.


----------

